# Tift or Turner County?



## Dfowler (May 11, 2012)

Looking for some land to lease in Tift or Turner county? Preferably swamp or wet lands...


----------



## deerhunter2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dry Creek Hunting Club, in Berrien County, is in need of 3-4 members before we loose our lease. We have around 600 arces with deer and hogs.The land was clear cut around 7 years ago and has planted pines that are about 6 years old. Dues are $600 and would need the money ASAP.


----------



## snowbuck (Jun 19, 2012)

have a few spots in turner call 848-3573


----------

